# My Pretty Little Fuzzy



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I unexpectedly have gotten a few fuzzies in my recent litters. They have decent type in my opinion, they were from well bred mice so I've decided to start a line of fuzzies. I have 3 fuzzy does and one buck out of 3 different litters, ya!

Here is currently my fav MYM Bonnie (formerly named Snowbelle)
Champagne Fuzzy Doe
















Her beautiful super long tail








When she was a baby


----------



## mouser (Dec 24, 2010)

AAWWWWWwwwwwwwwwwwww! Like a naked mole rat !


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

wow that tail is super long!


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

How gorgeous! I want to snatch her up!


----------



## cristowe (Feb 13, 2011)

What a lovely girl she is.x


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Simply Adorable !


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Lovely beth I love fuzzies nakeds yours are really cute I have alot myself.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Those baby pictures are insanely cute. I just got a fuzzy buck that looks very similar to yours, how did it randomly pop up? I love them... soooo much... and I wanna make more!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yoicks! Nearly naked mousies!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Fuzzy is recessive and both of her parents who are dove rexies must have been carriers. I was expecting mostly rex and standard coat but never expected the fuzzbuckets! To get more you would want to breed the fuzzy to a standard coat, the resulting babies will all be carriers and then you would breed one of those babies back to your fuzzy...you should see a couple in the second litter. You can cull out any standard coats from day one by looking closely for the fuzzy tell-tale kinky whiskers. Standards have perfectly straight whiskers. It's easier when working with Standard coat and not Rex for that reason.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Chubby baby! :lol: Truly adorable!


----------

